# LP advice



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,
I'm hoping to get some advice on luxating patella's on my pup Deuce. He is going to be 5 yrs old this year and he has had the issue for a little while. The vet said he does not seem to be in any pain and I've only noticed his knees popping out when he raises his leg to pee. We were at the vet yesterday for his allergies and she said his knee does seem to be worse and she is suprised at how well he does with it. He never limps or anything. If he's not in pain I would really rather hold off on any type of surgery - unfortunately my kitten was also diagnosed with luxating patella at 8 months old (this is VERY VERY rare in cats, but somehow the sick ones always seem to find me). She already had one knee done and will need to have the other done as well. 
Does anyone have any supplements they use for their chi's with LP? Any other ways to prevent it from getting worse?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can use human grade glucosamine and chondroitin, I would do 250 mg in the AM and 250 mg in the PM. I buy ours from Walgreens, and it comes in 500 mg pills, so they get 1/2 a pill 2x a day. The key is to keep a constant source available so you can't just give it once a day and get the full effect. 

I also highly recommend giving an Ester-C supplement for dogs with LP or at high risk for LP...I buy the human gummies at Wal*mart and give 1/4 gummy in the AM and 1/4 gummy in the PM...I cut them w/ scissors it works fine  Mine think its a treat and eat it right up.

You also can give salmon oil, once or twice a day. I like the Icelandic Pure salmon oil, it comes in a metal bottle and you can find it on Amazon. It doesn't get contaminated by plastic like the salmon oil in plastic bottles does. 

Finally I feed a high quality raw diet. Kibble often contains inflammatory ingredients that can cause joints to be agitated. Its a wonder to me, to be honest, that more chis don't cme down with LP due to the kibble fed diets that are so common...in my personal experience a dog with no sign of lp can suddenly be lame if put from a raw diet onto kibble...our oldest Laurel is like that...but she has no problems on a raw diet.

Honestly if your chi isn't in any pain, I would try to manage the LP through supplements and a good diet. Did your vet say what grade your dog's lp is at?


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

She didn't say what grade it is and hasn't really fully looked into yet since he is doing so well. I'm going to make a trip back to so they can determine what grade it is. I really hope he doesn't have to get surgery ever  My kitty's recovery from the surgery was definitely a difficult time - we had to crate her for 2 months and we are going to have to do it again soon on the other leg - it would stink to have to make Deuce go through it as well. 
I will make sure to get those supplements and they don't eat kibble. They have Ziwipeak or premade raw in the mornings and THK at night.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FWIW LP is EXTREMELY prevalent in cats, and really they are not in need of surgery for it...


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Luigi the cat was diagnosed when she was only 8 months and her LP's are very severe and uncomfortable for her. Everytime she jumps, leaps, her knees completely popped out of socket. Once it happens you can tell she is uncomfortable and she has to lay down and strech her legs out to pop them back in. Even if I pick her up I can feel the knee that popping in and out
 We visited several vets and orthopedic surgeons. We were always told the same thing - unfortunately this is very rare in cats (most vets told us they can only do the surgery on dogs, since it's very rare in cats), that she's in pain and she needs surgery asap. So we finally had it done at the Long Island Veterinary Specialists. Her left knee wasn't as bad as the right one so they told us to hold off on that knee, but after the surgery it became worse since she was using it more. I hope we weren't pushed into a surgery that was not necessary for her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope not too -- I just know that in what I have read, I've read that it's common in cats and rarely a problem,. . . e.g you would never know there WAS a problem. It sounds like your cat was being affected by it so chances are surgery was helpful for him?


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes I think it has helped her (Luigi has a boy bc I took her in as a 1 day old 3 ounce stray someone found on a construction site and bottle fed her. During the first few visits I was told she's a boy only to find out at 6 weeks she's a girl lol). My chihuahuas helped me raise her - her and Deuce and bff's


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

*Which of these is best?*

I need to order food for the pups so I want to include the supplements for Deuce in the order. Which of these do you think would be best for him? 
Dog Supplements - Arthritis & Joint - WagginTails.com

I was looking at the vet's best level 3 - here is the label http://www.vetsbest.com/pdf/VB90ctHip&JointLevel3_3165810242.pdf

Or the Pet Naturals Hip and Joint Support for Dogs, Containing Glucosamine, Chondroitin and MSM

I also like this - Nupro but it doesn't have the chondroitin Nupro Joint Support All Natural Dog Supplement - WagginTails.com

There's too many! I need help lol. Please let me know if others on there look better. I would prefer to order from that site since I'm getting food as well 

I just found this as well - it has glucosamine, chondroitin and ester -c in there. NaturVet Glucosamine DS with Chondroitin Tablets - Free Shipping


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't looked at/compared all the choices you have listed, but you might consider glycoflex 3. I have heard nothing but good reviews on it.

Glyco Flex Stage III Soft Chews - WagginTails.com

However, it is MUCH cheaper on Amazon .... (Almost half the price of waggin tails)

Amazon.com: Glyco-Flex III Soft-Chews for Dogs, 120-Count: Kitchen & Dining

You could also buy human glucosamine and open a capsule on food (or get the liquid). You'd have to work out the appropriate dosage, but that could end up being much cheaper (and probably a better product) than the stuff made and sold for animals.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes their supplements seem to be overpriced - maybe because they have such great deals on food  I think I'll only order food from them.

Each pill or 2 soft chews has Glucosamine HCl, 1000 mg I guess Deuce would get 1/2 chew am and other half pm. Do you think I would need another supplement for chondroitin since it doesn't have that?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TinyTails said:


> Yes their supplements seem to be overpriced - maybe because they have such great deals on food  I think I'll only order food from them.
> 
> Each pill or 2 soft chews has Glucosamine HCl, 1000 mg I guess Deuce would get 1/2 chew am and other half pm. Do you think I would need another supplement for chondroitin since it doesn't have that?


I would say to just do some research on chondroitin and/or MSM and compare/contrast the benefits of each and then make a decision based on that. 

Also consider supplementing with fish oil and/or ester C.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have four of mine on a glucosamine and chondrotin supplement, Twiggy because of her problems, Delilah after her broken pelvis, Ling Ling because she is 14 and starting to have ouchy mornings, and Tico because we've found out he has LP in both back knees, the left worse than the right. He's not in pain, just has a hitch in his get along. Vet says because of his age and not showing pain he's not a candidate for surgery. I have noticed a slight improvment since starting him on the supplement two months ago. I'm happy for any improvement so I will keep feeding them all it and hope it helps.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

What brand do you use?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I use GNC Ultra Mega Hip and Joint Health. I get it at Petsmart.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I decided to try wholistic pet run free
The Wholistic Pet: Wholistic Run Free

I like that it's a powder I can mix into their honest kitchen meal. Hopefully it's good. I also got salmon oil


----------

